# Installing Win 10 on a Toshiba Satellite a100-sk9



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

Well as I have disdain for Windows 10 and would never install it on any of my main systems. But I do have this OLD Toshiba Satellite A100-SK9! And I'm a bit intrigued as too how it would perform. So I downloaded the media creation tool and am now making an ISO to a Bootable USB . This is all just for fun! I ran a test with an old preview of Win 10 and the laptop is compatible but I wanted to run it with a newer release. Here's the ***** on the system if your interested *Toshiba Satellite A100-SK9 ****** I'm running 1 gig on the system. I'm not going to get done tonight. But when I have tested it out I'll let you know how it performs with such a minimal system. Feeling Techy!


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Your Toshiba has a Core 2 Duo. It should run pretty well. I have a Win 10 running on a Pentium D. Sluggish at multitasking, like when running Windows Update, other things do run smoothly.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

One of the biggest problems you're going to have with that old laptop is getting its devices(graphics, audio, ethernet, wireless, etc.) to work with Windows 10 32-bit.
It appears to have driver support up to Windows 7 32-bit, but not for Windows 10 32-bit.

It also has a weak Intel processor







so it's probably going to run like a turtle or bog down, even if you max it out with 4 GB of DDR2 RAM.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

HI All! Well I just got home from work. What a day buy the way.... So I'm showered up! I'm Fed and feeling good! Let's go. I created a USB boot and ran it. The install was flawless. It's looking for all my drivers and It Found Everything but the Mass Storage Controller! Graphics are good. Audio is good. WIFI is good. LAN access is good. WOW! So fare so cool. Still Not A fan.. 



flavallee said:


> One of the biggest problems you're going to have with that old laptop is getting its devices(graphics, audio, ethernet, wireless, etc.) to work with Windows 10 32-bit.
> It appears to have driver support up to Windows 7 32-bit, but not for Windows 10 32-bit.
> 
> It also has a weak Intel processor
> ...


Sorry flavallee.. But you are so wrong... It isn't lightning fast! But much faster than I would have thought. Options come up reasonably fast for an older system. Anything from system controls to files and folders to browser access. I need to play with it some more to have a full evaluation but its good so fare. Not bad for an old box...


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Windows 10 is pretty good about installing generic drivers for most of the devices in a computer, so you were another lucky one.
You haven't had time yet to make use of your desired programs and functions, so I'll stick with my comment about that computer's speed and performance.

I set up my desktops to dual boot with Windows 7 and Windows 10 so I can keep Windows 7 and get proficient with Windows 10.
I'm not a fan either of Windows 10, but it's the operating system that'll take over the computing world when Windows 7 dies in 3-1/2 years.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

flavallee said:


> Windows 10 is pretty good about installing generic drivers for most of the devices in a computer, so you were another lucky one.
> You haven't had time yet to make use of your desired programs and functions, so I'll stick with my comment about that computer's speed and performance.
> 
> I set up my desktops to dual boot with Windows 7 and Windows 10 so I can keep Windows 7 and get proficient with Windows 10.
> ...


 As for generic drivers you are correct. But that doesn't negate the fact that the system is reasonably fast for it time. "Make use of your Desired Programs" Only my main system can handle my desired programs. This laptop has no chance when it comes to that. I have this system activated and ready to go so I can keep up with this OS. "But it's the operating system that'll take over the computing world" In Your Dreams! MS is at the forefront yes.. But there are forks in the road. One just needs to decide which way to go.


----------

